# Public land Osceola



## Ray D (Mar 31, 2020)

I drew a decent quota hunt this spring and managed to get one at 8:15 in the morning. Typical two year old bird.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Ray D (Mar 31, 2020)

Crappy picture because I carried it out a mile and a half in the back of my vest. Lol. Sure felt good to get to the truck.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 31, 2020)

Beautiful bird. Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 31, 2020)

Yummy!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice bird. Congrats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Apr 4, 2020)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 6, 2020)

Nutn wrong with that!


----------



## Ray D (Apr 6, 2020)

FLQuacker said:


> Nutn wrong with that!


. Look at the wings Wayne...about as black as I’ve seen down here.


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 6, 2020)

You're right. His primaries don't seem to have the lighter quill color as most osceolas


----------

